# Should i Neuter my male?



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

hey everyone,

i have an intact male bully who is 3 and a half years old. He is my first dog and my only dog. Ive had him since he was a puppy and hes never been dog aggressive nor has he ever humped people or other dogs at the dog parks. At first yea i saw everyone breeding and selling puppies for high prices and although it did catch my eye, i didnt get him for that reason and after doing research and learning about responsible breeding vs irresponsible breeding i decided not to breed him. So my question is should i neuter him? I have no female dogs and i try to exercise him everyday, I just dont want him to get sick because hes intact or is that false? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is fine intact. As long as you don't have females in heat that he could breed with then I see no reason to neuter him. Neutering doesn't prevent dog aggression or humping as so believe, so as long as you keep him contained ( as all dogs should be) leaving him intact is fine. If you want to neuter him that is fine to, it's just your preference of what you want.


On a side note I can't thank you enough for doing your research about breeding.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree if you have no risk or reason to neuter then he doesn't need to be. Some think it helps with DA in those that have it and other behavioural things but I have seen more proof that it does nothing to help either. We had a DA lab who we got neutered at a later age and it did not fix it in the least. 
I would however use the search bar at the top and look up the threads on dog parks. That was the only thing in your post that had me concerned 
I think neutering has benefits to some , some claim health reasons like it will protect them from getting cancer but to me that is a what if , and with cancer there are 100's of other cancers they can get then just testicular. To me neutering is risky as well, you always run a risk when you put a dog under and to me that is an elective surgery as well. There are reasons on both sides whether or not to neuter so really just comes down to the owner and how they feel and how they justify it in their heads. To me you have no risks there with him being the only dog and as well as you properly contain your dog and don't have him roaming free , then there is no reason why you can't keep him intact.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice eye on the dog park thing, I didn't even see that lmao. I agree to read up on dog parks, you seem very into learning and taking good care of your dog so I think you will like the info that has come from the many dog park discussions here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> He is fine intact. As long as you don't have females in heat that he could breed with then I see no reason to neuter him. Neutering doesn't prevent dog aggression or humping as so believe, so as long as you keep him contained ( as all dogs should be) leaving him intact is fine. If you want to neuter him that is fine to, it's just your preference of what you want.
> 
> On a side note I can't thank you enough for doing your research about breeding.


:goodpost: yes yes! I whole heartedly agree and thank u for doing ur research!


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for all you responses they realy helped and thanks too about the dog parks ill make sure to look into it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gopeder2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

I take my dog to the dog park but always watch her carefully, she gets really good exercise there and really seems to enjoy it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

gopeder2000 said:


> I take my dog to the dog park but always watch her carefully, she gets really good exercise there and really seems to enjoy it.


I would encourage you to do the same reading. It's not about how well behaved your dog is or you watching your dog, the problem is other people and there dogs. However when your dog is a bully breed and a fight does happen, your dog is likely to do more damage and take the blame regardless of whether is started it. The in turn the newspaper has another "Pitbull mauls dog at dog park" headline again regardless of what actually happened. Dog parks are also full of disease from all the animals that come there.


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Although I am no expert I tend to disagree. I have done tons of research and I believe that if you get you male fixed at the right age (6months- 1 year) it can help with dog aggression and having them fixed is much healthier for them and eliminates the possibility of tehm getting diseases that are testicular related. JMO. ;0)

I do totally agree about the dog parks though. ;0)


----------

